# Undead mouse?



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Mice can be as hard to kill as zombies!

FORT SUMNER, N.M. (AP) — A mouse got its revenge against a homeowner who tried to dispose of it in a pile of burning leaves. The blazing creature ran back to the man's house and set it on fire. 
Luciano Mares, 81, of Fort Sumner said he caught the mouse inside his house and wanted to get rid of it. 
"I had some leaves burning outside, so I threw it in the fire, and the mouse was on fire and ran back at the house," Mares said from a motel room Saturday. 
Village Fire Chief Juan Chavez said the burning mouse ran to just beneath a window, and the flames spread up from there and throughout the house. 
No one was hurt inside, but the home and everything in it was destroyed. 
Unseasonably dry and windy conditions have charred more than 53,000 acres and destroyed 10 homes in southeastern New Mexico in recent weeks. 
"I've seen numerous house fires," village Fire Department Capt. Jim Lyssy said, "but nothing as unique as this one."


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

This guy took back that whole story. He was trying to get one over on his insurance company, and they weren't buying it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh man.

I thought it was unusual for a flaming mouse to still be able to run. Thanks for the update!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, it seems there was still a flaming mouse, but here's the full story:
The mouse was dead, and he threw it into the fire pit. It burned up, then a wind came up, blew the fire into the house, the house burned up.
I gotta admit, his first story is classic. Picture the mouse, laying there like Anakin Skywalker after Obi-Wan chopped him up, vowing to get his revenge...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

We had a few laughs about this a few weeks back on B-Headed, but not for the reasons you might think. Think about all those old *Tom & Jerry* type of cartoons where someone might do this. Watch the flaming mouse run toward the house. Hear a sudden POOF! Then see the house a second later as nothing but blackened timbers.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sinister said:


> We had a few laughs about this a few weeks back on B-Headed, but not for the reasons you might think. Think about all those old *Tom & Jerry* type of cartoons where someone might do this. Watch the flaming mouse run toward the house. Hear a sudden POOF! Then see the house a second later as nothing but blackened timbers.


Sssufferun' ssuccutash!


----------

